# Documents asked by case officer



## tush (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi All,

My case has finally got assigned to a case officer and he has asked me to submit documents that my agent has already submitted.

In addition ,this is what he needs

EVIDENCE OF EMPLOYMENT
Insufficient Employment Evidence
The employment evidence you have provided contains insufficient details for the assessment
of your work experience claims. Please provide employment evidence covering the following period:
A representative sample of documents for the period 10/2006 until 10/2011 (No more than 6 document of each type).

MUST include (but is not limited to):- Pay Slips, Bank Statements showing EFT of wages to a bank account (please highlight the wage transfers), Employee Provident Fund, Indian Taxation
Assessments. If you can not provide these documents I require and explanation in writing as to why not.


I am really confused as to what are he is asking

Am I expected to submit bank statements for 5 years ? I am not even sure if bank will provide such old statements..

I do not have any Employee Provident Fund receipts..Is this compulsory ?

The most confusing statement is 

A representative sample of documents for the period 10/2006 until 10/2011 (No more than 6 document of each type).

Can anyone help ????My agent is confusing me even more so I really need the senior expats to guide me...


Thanks in advance,
Tush


----------



## xMarcusx (Nov 8, 2011)

Not familiar with Emigration from India but when we completed out 175 app our agent had us get a letter from each employer for the last 5 years confirming our dates of employment and also job title with a brief summary of my responsibilities. 

They then contacted us a few months later and asked for payslips for the previous 12 months. From what I've read if you can supply the above that would cover off some of what you are being asked for. I'm sure your CO can help explain if you are in doubt of what you'll need.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2011)

tush said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My case has finally got assigned to a case officer and he has asked me to submit documents that my agent has already submitted.
> 
> ...


Bank statements - if you have online access to your salary account, you can color print a statement yourself, if not ask the bank, they will provide. 

Pay Slips - My employer provides me with annual consolidated pay statement. Check with your employer. 

Provident fund - you don't need the receipts, you need a provide proof/document detailing your provident fund details. 

Tax statements - I'm not sure about this. 

no more than 6 documents of each type - I believe this means you should not provide more than 6 bank statements, 6 payslips and so on. It is about the number of documents. more documents you upload more difficult is for them to assess. 

It will look daunting now, you can sort the issues out one by one and you will get there. Don't get confused.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

tush said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My case has finally got assigned to a case officer and he has asked me to submit documents that my agent has already submitted.
> 
> ...


what kind of documents did you submit earlier? I am asking this because the CO has written "insufficient employment evidence" and "The employment evidence you have provided contains insufficient details for the assessment
of your work experience claims"....
so what exactly did you submit earlier ?


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

*Need Help*

Hi All,

I am new to this forum and need help.

I have submitted my documents to ACS.
Received a mail from them some time back that they need a satutory declaration from a college of mine regarding the role and responsibilities that i under take.

I provided them one.

Now few days back they sent a mail to me that they need a satutory delcaration from my supervisor. I cannot provide one because if I tell my supervisor about me applying PR then my growth in the company will gte hampered.
I am very confused on how should i proceed now.

Can someone please guide me what to do so that my application can proceed further.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## raktim (Apr 12, 2011)

Achilles said:


> Bank statements - if you have online access to your salary account, you can color print a statement yourself, if not ask the bank, they will provide.
> 
> Pay Slips - My employer provides me with annual consolidated pay statement. Check with your employer.
> 
> ...


In addition to what Achilles mentioned, tax statements would be Form 16s or 12Bs that you would have filed over the years. 

No more than 6 Documents: don't attach each and every pay slip; break it up quarter-wise - Jan, Apr, Sept, Dec.

EPF - Your employer/pay-slip should be able to highlight the PF contribution or if a trust maintains the EPF, you can ask teh HR to provide details.

Hope it helps.

Cheers!


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2011)

jas131 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum and need help.
> 
> ...


Most people go through this situation. You need to find someone in your company who can provide a detailed letter. They can be a supervisor of you in the past.


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

Achilles said:


> Most people go through this situation. You need to find someone in your company who can provide a detailed letter. They can be a supervisor of you in the past.


I dnt think i can provide one. As i dont want to disclose that i am aplying for PR.
I have provided one from a senior of mine. Now they are asking more. 

Can i mail them and ask them for an alternative as asking from any supervisor might turn as a risk in the current company.


----------



## tush (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you xMarcusx ,Achilles ,lifeisgood and raktim for your valuable advice.At-least now I know what to look for.

@Achilles aunting indeed.I just hope I can sort it out soon .Thanks..

@lifeisgood :My agent has submitted the following documents
1.Offer letter of Company 1
2.Last 3 months payslips of Company 1
3.Relieving Letter of company 1
4.Offer letter of Company 2
5.Latest payslip of Company 2
6.IT returns till date(5 years)
7.Last 6 months bank statements 

What am I missing ???

@raktim :Thanks for the info.I will check with my HR

Tush


----------

